# Cape May Last Week



## bowflint (May 9, 2007)

Just got back from vacation in Cape May. I had a pretty good time caught 20 short stripers to 26 inches and some decent blues. Fished mostly around Poverty Beach and the 2nd Ave. jetty. Fished mostly clam and storm wild eyes. Worst thing was the price of clams.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

uh why -- how much were clams?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Average is about $10.00 if you buy a dozen, you can get a Half bushel for $20.00 in the shell


----------

